# Possible 870 find and question...



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

I was at Gander Mtn. last night looking at shotguns, since I'm in the market, and stumbled on to a used Remington 870 Express...12ga, 18.5" barrel with a 3" chamber for $199.00. It's in good condition, the wood finish on the forend is a little worn but all in all it seems to be in pretty good shape. 

Is $199.00 a reasonable price for this particular shotgun...?


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

I can't really say whether it's a reasonable price, but I can tell you that you'll rarely find a Remington 870 of any breed, in decent shape, for less than that. Rusty and beat to hell, maybe; but not in very good to excellent. So if you want a used Remington pump in nice shape (unless you have the patience to wait for months/years, hoping to stumble on a great deal), that's probably pretty close to the best price you'll see.

Ask them if they guarantee that it will function safely and properly, and what your options will be if it doesn't (Money back? Repair? Replacement? etc.).

Good luck!


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

DJ Niner said:


> I can't really say whether it's a reasonable price, but I can tell you that you'll rarely find a Remington 870 of any breed, in decent shape, for less than that. Rusty and beat to hell, maybe; but not in very good to excellent. So if you want a used Remington pump in nice shape (unless you have the patience to wait for months/years, hoping to stumble on a great deal), that's probably pretty close to the best price you'll see.
> 
> Ask them if they guarantee that it will function safely and properly, and what your options will be if it doesn't (Money back? Repair? Replacement? etc.).
> 
> Good luck!


Thanks!

What kind of stuff do I need to look for in a used shotgun...?


----------

